# Tecumseh 828 LXE Powermax will only run with primed fuel



## truwrxtacy (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello everyone, i have a Tecumseh 828 LXE powermax snow blower, it wouldnt run so i called someone out last year to fix it, they told me a new carb would fix the problem, so $200 later and a new carb, it still wont run and now i cant get a hold of the repair guy. I have done some trouble shooting myself, it seems like it has a fuel delivery problem.

If i prime it, like the button like 5 times, it will run for about 1-2 minute before dying out on me. If i try to start it again after it dies, it will not start, but if i prime it again, then it will start up again, for another 1-2 minutes. 

I have made sure that the main jet if clear, i sprayed carb cleaner in it (even though its a new carb) and even use a toothpick to make sure both the side holes and the hole on the top of the nut is unobsturcted, i have also made sure that i didn't close the fuel line. What is my next step to figure out why it only runes on primed fuel?

thank you


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

First, Make Sure It's Fresh Gas in There. If Not, Drain it Dry, and Fill with Fresh. Next, Turn off Fuel, Remove Fuel Line From Carb, and then turn Fuel on and Observe the Flow of Gas. Sometimes the Fuel Lines Deteriorate and constrict the Flow. Or, the Gas Cap May not be Venting. A small hole drilled will solve that.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Jackmels said:


> First, Make Sure It's Fresh Gas in There. If Not, Drain it Dry, and Fill with Fresh. Next, Turn off Fuel, Remove Fuel Line From Carb, and then turn Fuel on and Observe the Flow of Gas. Sometimes the Fuel Lines Deteriorate and constrict the Flow. Or, the Gas Cap May not be Venting. A small hole drilled will solve that.



Good advise, particularly the venting. Assuming it has a new carb and it's adjusted properly then it's likely between the gas cap and the carb. Try loosening the cap and run it a while and see if it keeps running or not. If it didn't before and does now it's a venting issue. If you're a little lucky and careful, you can pull new fuel line through behind the flywheel cover and can replace that between the tank and the carb. Another thing you can do is with it low on gas, tip the machine up and look down the tank and see what the screen over the outlet from the tank looks like (could be gunked up).


That's where i'd start. Be safe though and keep flames away from any gas fumes.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 7, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> First, Make Sure It's Fresh Gas in There. If Not, Drain it Dry, and Fill with Fresh. Next, Turn off Fuel, Remove Fuel Line From Carb, and then turn Fuel on and Observe the Flow of Gas. Sometimes the Fuel Lines Deteriorate and constrict the Flow. Or, the Gas Cap May not be Venting. A small hole drilled will solve that.


it does have fresh gas in it, so if I unplug the fuel line from the carb, and turn on the fuel, there should be fuel flowing thru the line to the carb? i'll check that. Also it still does the same thing with the gas cap, still dies even after i loosen it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You Need Good Fuel Flow..If the fuel isn't the issue, You may need to replace the coil. First check the wiring to make sure it's not grounding out.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 7, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> You Need Good Fuel Flow..If the fuel isn't the issue, You may need to replace the coil. First check the wiring to make sure it's not grounding out.


okay so i did as you said, i'm not very tech savy so i took a video showing what you told me to do.






I think its the fuel because it starts up fine everytime i prime it, just it'll die in like 2 minutes or less, if i try to restart it right away without priming it, it wont start, but if i prime it again it does start. Also in the video the exhaust that is connected to the carb, i blew into it (the big hole) and it feels like air is restricted even with the choke off, not sure if thats normal or not.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 7, 2017)

HCBPH said:


> Good advise, particularly the venting. Assuming it has a new carb and it's adjusted properly then it's likely between the gas cap and the carb. Try loosening the cap and run it a while and see if it keeps running or not. If it didn't before and does now it's a venting issue. If you're a little lucky and careful, you can pull new fuel line through behind the flywheel cover and can replace that between the tank and the carb. Another thing you can do is with it low on gas, tip the machine up and look down the tank and see what the screen over the outlet from the tank looks like (could be gunked up).
> 
> 
> That's where i'd start. Be safe though and keep flames away from any gas fumes.


loosening the gas gap didn't help it stay on, but i wasn't able to find the fuel tank net thing you described, but i did do the fuel test which i posted a video of. Does that help?


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 7, 2017)

here is a video i did to better try and explain what is going on, this is after i did all the cleaning that jackmels instructions.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

first the machine is a toro not Tecumseh the engine is a 8hp tec.


that fuel flow looks low to me, should be more like a heavy stream not slow burps / drips. as jack and our mod stated the hoses and shut off valves do go bad reducing fuel flow, bad fuel also clogs that screen in the tank outlet which would make a machine run and not run as the carb bowl runs dry, 
which is what your videos show, a flow issue you also could have a sticking needle seat inside the carb or a improperly set fuel level on the float


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

If your gas tank was full and the gas cap was slightly loose, that fuel flow in your video is certainly a problem caused by as stated, a collapsed gas line or faulty shutoff valve which needs to be corrected. Here is a link to what areas of your carb that should be cleaned using a single bristle from a wire brush to clear the tiny passages in the idle jet and bowl nut (high speed jet).

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Emission Carb 640084B


----------

